

Show HN: Launching a Psychedelic Chat Community - sethlesky

A powerful and intriguing experience inspired me to create a Slack community for Psychedelic researchers, therapists, shamans and the curious.<p>Check it out here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;psychedelicchat.com<p>Looking for feedback and ideas to help make it a highly collaborative, engaging and supportive community.
======
zxcvcxz
When it first loads the youtube video takes up the whole window and I can't
scroll with two finger scroll on the youtube video. If I were you I would move
the youtube video maybe to the bottom of the page? Not many people are
interested in watching a video anyway (imo).

using firefox on linux btw.

~~~
sethlesky
Thanks for checking it out. That video is normally the background of the page.
It's not intended to be watched directly.

It seems to load normally in Firefox on Mac and PC. I'll check it out on Linux
and fix it asap.

